# There up in K3 Cnty



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)

Went out today after checking for 2 weeks and finally hit my first mess, about 40 small grey and a few yellow. Its on baby, a good year for sure. Happy shroomin everyone.


----------



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7O8v2JSntIE/UYMecM2yBGI/AAAAAAAAAA8/KD_n7EfHytc/s800/1st%2520pick%25202013.JPG


----------



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)




----------

